# 08 BMW 335xi Just Bass



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Here's something I started over the weekend. Finally getting some good weather so it's time to get to work! 

If there's one thing I've picked up from Bing and all of the other fantastic installers here is that I've never taken enough "build" photos in the past! Hopefully I can remeber to do so from now on. :blush: 

So here's what we're starting with










This has become one of my favorite little tools. Getting the angle for the rear of the enclosure.




























I decided to use the cargo strap mount thing-a-ma-bob as the ancor points for the enclosure.










I made a quick cardboard template to align the mounting bolt with the enclosure.










My little helper in case I forget where to drill the hole!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

This is going to be a vented enclosure for a single JL 12w7. The box is about as shallow as can be and I knew getting the port fo fit was going to be a little tricky. here you'll see that about a third of the total port length resides inside the enclosure, then exits through the bottom and back towards and beyond the front baffle. Later you'll see where I'm going with this port. Shhhh.... it's a secret 




























My little helper is back... in case I fogot where I left off 










A good view of the port design here


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Just the beginning of the amp rack. More to come later.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

I know this is the old school way of doing this, but it's still my favorite and if there's cardboard around... it's mine! o:




























Getting ready for some glass










I wanted to glass in the edges instead of just straight adjacent panels to give it a nice "hugged" in look










And that's as far as I got for the weekend. Hopefully more to come in about a week!


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice job, but you sure you want to build a way between the cabin and where the box fires into.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Nice job, but you sure you want to build a way between the cabin and where the box fires into.


I hear you there. I've run into compression issues like this before and I already have a plan in place. I only hope it works as well as I'm anticipating :blush:


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Intrigued. Looks good so far


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice work. I want to see how that trim panel works out!


----------



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

I really like the way this is going.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Did I miss it...what sub? Very nice so far!


----------



## aeon (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Niebur3 said:


> Did I miss it...what sub? Very nice so far!





shawnk said:


> This is going to be a vented enclosure for a single JL 12w7.




Ported by my client's request and all his gear.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

got a little more done today


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

this looks interesting...


----------



## armedferret (Mar 27, 2011)

mattyjman said:


> this looks interesting...


agreed.


----------



## vidizzle (May 30, 2008)

very interested in this as well


----------



## Golf Echo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah, I'm interested to see where this is going to go....looking good so far though!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

So naturally I forgot my camera the other day. Then the memory card the day after. What a meatball  Everything is pretty much self explainitory though. The only pics missing would be some bondo then sanding, then bondo and more sanding, and more bondo and sanding and more bondo and sanding.. well you get the picture 

Everything in gray primer will be color matched to the car (dark gray/pearl)


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

So things were comming along quite well untill I had "one of those days"

How does that saying go?... "take one step foward and two steps back"








































She fell face first off the table saw (my only work bench)


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

So what do you do...

Curse, cry & throw a fit (well not really but I felt like it  )

Then chalk it up and keep moving. Good thing I had my super glue handy 


Doing some surgery: 





































Getting there


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Here's the trim ring for the sub




























Plexi under the aluminum


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

And here's where we're at after today.

The shapes you see cut out are to help relieve compression


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

That is one excellent enclosure!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Very nice looking....did you use your wood router bit to cut the aluminum or did you use a different bit?


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Niebur3-- I used just a regular bit and cut only 1/32" each pass while using wd40 for lubricant. Takes time and makes one hell of a mess but it's worth it


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks, I thought I could use my wood bit but the guy at HomeDepot told me it wouldn't work. I will give it a shot!


----------



## SSCustoms (Oct 16, 2008)

Niebur3 said:


> Thanks, I thought I could use my wood bit but the guy at HomeDepot told me it wouldn't work. I will give it a shot!


Psst...the guys at Home Depot don't know ****!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

SSCustoms said:


> Psst...the guys at Home Depot don't know ****!


I know that and I tried to look it up online and found only very conflicting information and didn't want to ruin a $20 bit. I am very happy I found someone with 1st hand experience. Where do you buy your aluminum?


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Niebur3 said:


> I know that and I tried to look it up online and found only very conflicting information and didn't want to ruin a $20 bit. I am very happy I found someone with 1st hand experience. Where do you buy your aluminum?


Hey Niebur3

Believe it or not, I usually get my aluminum from ebay. :surprised:



And as far as the bit goes.. I don't use expensive bits for routing aluminum. No mater how carefull you are, it's still going to be taxing on the bit. Granted it's not as bad when you're using some sort of lubricant, but obviously it's more harsh than wood. I usually pick up cheap bits like Black & Decker, or bits that are on sale. I have a Rockler (woodworking supply store) in my area and they quite frequently have some good sales on bits. I can usually find what I need in the 5$-10$ range


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

PAC LC-1 for sub level 

















































Box is bolted in











Trim has been carpeted, and sub mounted. I wish the trunk liner matched a little better 











Amp is temporarily wired up. Now we're just waiting for the panels to be painted.


----------



## Cebby (Jul 7, 2010)

Did you finish this one?


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Cebby said:


> Did you finish this one?


Funny you ask. He finally has had the panels painted and I should be finishing it up tomorrow. I've been on stand-by all summer for them to be finished :mean: Should have finalized pics soon!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

FINALLY DONE!


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

Sub box looks great!


----------



## boogeyman (Jul 1, 2008)

I like it alot totally unique. How does it sound?


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks guys!




It sounds good. It's pretty impressive when it shakes his dash :laugh:

Not bad for a single 12.


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

nice work i like that you used a various material .


----------



## Blancolex300 (Dec 9, 2009)

That looks great man!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Sweeet little build... very nice fab work


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Excellent work, Shawn! For all intents and purposes, I'm a dyed in the wool old school fool (that lyrical miracle wasn't intentional), but I have to say that sub and amp combo are at the top of my list. Because when they're installed correctly, which you have obviously done here, their sound can't be matched.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

StockA4 said:


> Excellent work, Shawn! For all intents and purposes, I'm a dyed in the wool old school fool (that lyrical miracle wasn't intentional), but I have to say that sub and amp combo are at the top of my list. Because when they're installed correctly, which you have obviously done here, their sound can't be matched.


Thanks bro! She does rip pretty good!


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks excellent man, really like the design and execution!


----------

